# Does any one remember these?



## egglady (Oct 25, 2013)

I haven't made clothes pin dolls in 20 years. My granddaughters always loved them, I hope my great grand will too.


----------



## sherrynm (Dec 16, 2014)

Those are precious! I love making dolls.


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

Darling, I have a small collection of clothespin dolls and have made them in several different ways. I am sure your GGD's will love them too. You know, grandmothers are antique little girls.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Cute as a clothespin


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

I remember them when zi was little.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

My Grannie made some for me long, long, long ago!
I wonder what ever happened to them bc we moved to NYC and I didn't get to take them with me.
When I returned to Grannie's house many years later, there was only one bisque-faced doll and Raggedy Ann---even Rageddy Andy was gone....Sigh....


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

So cute.. :thumbup:


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

These are fantastic!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Yes I do! I think I was in 3d grade and I made one for my great-grandmother Walker. She was a sweet lady!


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes, I do, and in fact I have patterns for girls from different countries, a hippie, and cowboy.


----------



## RIO (Mar 4, 2011)

I love these. I had a good friend who made similar "dolls" and would give them to me. Some covered the top of Glade scents or the top of bottle/jars that I would use to hold things and the dress would cover the items safe, others she made into pin cushions... I still have every item she gave me some 25 yrs. ago and I hold them near and dear to my heart since she passed away 5 yrs. ago.... I am sure your great grand babies will adore them too! What a beautiful gift....



egglady said:


> I haven't made clothes pin dolls in 20 years. My granddaughters always loved them, I hope my great grand will too.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

They are divine.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Love them!&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## pbjones80 (Apr 18, 2014)

Love these. How do you make these? Is there a pattern or website?


----------



## pbjones80 (Apr 18, 2014)

Love these. How do you make these? Is there a pattern or website?


----------



## pbjones80 (Apr 18, 2014)

Love these. How do you make these? Is there a pattern or website?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

These brought back memories. I had some tiny furniture made using pins. I was never allowed to play with them. They were locked up in a glass cupboard. I still have them somewhere?


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I have a couple of these that I bought at a craft store. Another type of clothespin doll was given to me years ago by a co-worker. I use her in my dollhouse display...


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Do you use the one piece clothespins? I showed my gd howcto make them and she even sold dozens of them to a boutique in our small town. I shall try to remember to get one out and post it, i know i have one or two left.


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

These are the poshest dolly peg dolls I've ever seen. How beautiful.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Made them with my daughter's Girl Scout troop - we all loved them  and yours are adorable!


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

My sister sent me a sock mending doll years ago - she's adorable. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

These are so cute. I've never seen or heard of clothespin dolls before.

It's so nice to see when someone revives a craft that's gone by the wayside for many years, and it looks as if you put a lot of effort into making and dressing them so well.

Great job.


----------



## doddie (Dec 22, 2011)

I still have the one I made for my daughter. But I knitted the clothes.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I used to make them many years ago,almost forgot about them,thanks for the memories. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

So cute is there a pattern available?


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Adorable, would love to know how to make them.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

The clothespin dolls are lovely.


----------



## CU Volunteer (Jan 25, 2013)

This is /new to me. and I am 79 yrs old. Love to hear all the wonderful memories these dolls recall.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Yours are so cute. I am sure they will love them.


----------

